# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Emmerdale > General >  The Bin Man

## daisy38

Who is the fella that playes the younger Dust Man?? He looks so familier but i can not place him and its starting to BUG me.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Bad Wolf

i noticed him too last night, is he going to become a regular cast member now?

he certanly has hidden depths

----------


## Bad Wolf

i can't find a cast list on the site??????

----------


## daisy38

What was the Characters name??? I'll search for him that way!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Bad Wolf

not a clue,he is quite tasty though

----------


## daisy38

His Characters name is Ivan, i still can't find anything about him though! All i want to know is his real name!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Big Grin:

----------


## Bad Wolf

do you think he is going to become a regular?

----------


## daisy38

I hope so, he's rather dishy! And it would be good to have a fresh face.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Bad Wolf

the younger sister who he was flirting with last night really annoys me, she cant act

----------


## daisy38

Oh i know, she's terrible!

----------


## Jemma

I think the actors nname is Daniel something..?

----------


## Bryan

he seems an intersting charcter

cant wait to see him develop

bondboffin

----------


## EastEnders Fan

I think the characters name is Ivan Jones... not sure on the actors name though

----------


## alan45

Daniel Brocklebank  Not too much info

----------


## daisy38

Thank you!  :Smile:  That was really bugging me.  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Katy

i hope hes going to be a regular hes quite fit

----------


## Treacle

We probably won't even see him again just another in a long line of pointless characters than both Corrie and Emmerdale seem to be introducing at the moment.

----------


## geordiepete

hmm...i thought the bin man was a geordie

----------


## luna_lovegood

I've seen him in 'The Hole', he plays the geeky character.
I didn't realise this until I went on imdb.com though! He's quite nice looking in Emmerdale although I sometimes get the impression his character is slow because he will just sit there smiling and looking a bit simple   :Ponder:  ......might just be me though

----------


## greeneyedboy

try looking on www.dbonline.org

----------


## Jemma

I saw The Hole and I completely didn't figure out that it was the same person as in Emmerdale!  :EEK!:

----------

